# wer beitragspushing macht, wird gelöscht!!!



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

Hallo User,

nachdem gerade hier in diesem Forumsbereich immer wieder die Regeln missachtet und Beiträge endlos gepusht werden. Werde ich ab heute gnadenlos eingreifen. Ich werde ab sofort alle Beiträge die offensichtlich nach oben gehalten werden nicht nur closen, sondern gleich total löschen. Überlegt Euch also ob ihr das wollt.

Grüße coffee


----------

